# Still Hope?



## Chaoyun (Mar 18, 2011)

I do understand that Gbatemp wasn't directly connected to the first shoptemp, yet I am still waiting for a package from november of 2010 I have tried to contact "them" thru their own contact part of the site, but recieve no reply. I am getting crazy by now...if any help could be given I would sincerely thank you....If you need any info be sure to ask.

Again, I do understand there is no direct relation between gbatemp, the first shoptemp, and the current shoptemp, I'm just asking for leads or help...

Thank you.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, but if it's been that long, you're probably out of luck. If you have it check the shipping tracking. I know Chinese packages can take months to get to their destination on occasion.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't help, sorry. But, huh, this guy is out of luck?
I hope that doesn't mean that he's not entitled to a refund or anything.


----------



## WoobiE (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as this guy. I ordered mine since November 2010 and still nothing. I contacted the store and keep on getting this person called Admin telling me that they are contacting their manager about my refund but nothing ever gets done. Recently I'm getting ignored now. This is pretty much plain dodgey sales.


----------

